# H & WVa Grouse



## uglyman (Dec 25, 2007)

Talked to a guide in Wva today, thinking of planning a hunt.
Told me 0 flushes in 4 outings..6-7 hr hunts with good dogs.
HIs buddy hunts Ncentral WVa and gets about 1 flush per hour..better but still poor, used to get 2-3.. in years past.

Not sure why. 
Curious if any one else hunts these areas & has decent flush counts.


----------

